
Ask HN: How much would Google make if they charged for their products/services? - spung
On the topic of trusting Google with personal data--if Google charged an all-access price (e.g. $10&#x2F;mo) for access to Gmail, Docs, Sheets, YouTube, Maps etc., how would this business model compare to today&#x27;s strategy of free services with ads?<p>Would you pay for the added privacy?
======
nostrademons
They do:

[https://gsuite.google.com/](https://gsuite.google.com/)

(They market it as "for business", but I know several people who pay for it on
their personal domain just for fewer ads, and once subscribed myself just so I
could get a me@customdomain.com GMail address & YouTube account.)

It works well for people with disposable income, but a small minority of
America has disposable income these days. Google probably makes a lot more
money selling advertisements against everyone else than they would if they
charged everybody for products, and it lets the general public access products
that they'd never get otherwise.

